# Classic car & bike show.



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope this isn't considered an ad but just to remind our members that the Motorclassico show takes place in Lisbon 10-12 April and for anyone who has an interest in classic cars/motorcycles, it's a fabulous day out. 

Admission is €8 or €9 depending on age and (I think) if you're a member of ACP Classicos & I believe kids get in free.


----------

